
Show HN: RFC Manifesto for Compassionate Services - probst
https://compassionate.services
======
probst
I create this list of "right things to do" to clarify my own thinking. Most
are very obvious. All the same I find it useful to have a check-list to go by
when building a new service.

This is the first version of the list. Feel free to provide comments and
thoughts so it can improve further.

My hope is that it can be of help to others too. If it leads to more services
that honor the user and treats them with respect, then I have achieved my
goal.

